# Chavosaurs Artistic Shoes!



## chavosaur (Jul 16, 2012)

So heres the deal. I make my own shoes. Why? Because I love owning something totally unique and that is all my own! 
I buy the shoes from Walmart for 10$, and a with some time and effort, they become my personal artistic shoes! I also design shoes for my own little brothers.
So here is my current collection! 


Spoiler


----------



## nando (Jul 16, 2012)

they are cool and all for shoes, but don't ever design your own tattoos.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are pretty good. While not the best drawings I've seen, they're pretty damn good for being on a shoe.

I've been playing Pokemon recently, so you should totally do Pokemon. Maybe see if you could fit all 3 original starters on both shoes. 

I'd totally buy a pair of these if I had money.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 16, 2012)

I was really thinking that if I did pokemon, I was gonna do original pokemon (I don't mind the new pokemon games, but my heart belongs to gen 1) 
And I know they are not the best drawings, but drawing on a shoe is actually kind of complicated. I always outline everything in pencil first, then start doing the markers. However they tend to want to bleed a little bit, and make drawing really intricate details a pain. 
But the mario pair was my first, and I can admit I had small mess ups on it (look at their faces, you can see I messed up )


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 23, 2012)

New pair of shoes! I like how these turned out.


WHAT TIME IS IT?!





Poor lady rainicorn got a little messed up 
EDIT: Ill take pics of all sides, because I have marceline on one side, and I have beemo and lumpy space princess on the heels


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> New pair of shoes! I like how these turned out.
> 
> 
> WHAT TIME IS IT?!
> ...




IT'S MOTHERFXCKING ADVENTURE TIME!


----------



## raystriker (Jul 23, 2012)

pokemon>>>zekrom and reshiram would look wicked cool!


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 23, 2012)

raystriker said:


> pokemon>>>zekrom and reshiram would look wicked cool!


I received so many votes for pokemon and Kingdom hearts when I sent out a swap note for my friends to vote, they ended up tying. So I decided to watch adventure time while deciding wether to pick pokemon or kingdom hearts. Then I though "How about I ignore what they said, and roll with adventure time?" Then these were spawned, and I freaking can't wait to show them off the start of my senior year.


----------



## raystriker (Jul 23, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> raystriker said:
> 
> 
> > pokemon>>>zekrom and reshiram would look wicked cool!
> ...


oh...too bad.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 23, 2012)

AWESOME  I wouldnt wear these (well, maybe to a tourney or gaming event) but they look pretty cool!


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 23, 2012)

Lulz thanks. Im actually making a pair for my little brother for his tenth birthday, they're going to be mine craft themed, so Ill be sure to upload pics of those when they're done.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2012)

I WANT SOME SHOES DAMMIT. Lol


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I WANT SOME SHOES DAMMIT. Lol


me too


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)

The mine craft pair for my brother is done. I will say, I had a hard time doing this pair because of the markers bleeding, and with much less room to work with. All in all, I think they are decent shoes, but not my greatest.


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome!  I think the Minecraft ones are the best.

I was thinking of a pair of jeans and a bleach pen to modify them.


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 31, 2012)

Whoa, awesome! I love those Mario ones! I would def buy a pair from you to wear. But I doubt Walmart has size 16 >_>. If they do let me know.


----------



## Strength (Aug 23, 2012)

have to admit thats impressive,espicially the adventure time ones.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 24, 2012)

Love em'!
Adventure Time one is superb! 
I can't wait to see a Pokemon design. 
Buen trabajo!


----------



## googs (Aug 24, 2012)

Send me a pair??? i like designing my own. oh hey chavo.. u dont mind me having a bit of the glory do you?? i want to show them the design i sent u on the 3ds


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Whoa, awesome! I love those Mario ones! I would def buy a pair from you to wear. But I doubt Walmart has size 16 >_>. If they do let me know.



You must have uh...big feet... >_>


----------



## googs (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, awesome! I love those Mario ones! I would def buy a pair from you to wear. But I doubt Walmart has size 16 >_>. If they do let me know.
> ...


not just himm...size 13s for me.. and it matches my age..i think i size for every year...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

googs said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...



I wear size 13, and my feet stopped growing around your age. In fact they got a bit smaller as I came into my mid-20s. So I can wear 12 1/2 if I need to.  

Past size 13, shoes are very hard to find.


----------



## googs (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> googs said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


i have the foot length of 11 but i have really wide feet...like ogres so im forced to wear 13s and 12s


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

googs said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > googs said:
> ...



You can see if you can find 11W or 11WW (11 Wide, 11 Double Wide respectively) 

I also have wide feet, but luckily in this day and age of Internet Shopping, wide format shoes aren't all that hard to find.


----------



## googs (Aug 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> googs said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


im trying to find them without it having to be on the internet... honestly i hate internet shopping


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 24, 2012)

The Adventure Time ones are *BOSS*. I wouldn't wear them because I tend to like my clothes unbranded (seeing logos generally makes me less likely to buy any particular article of clothing, save underwear) but just having a pair would be pretty neat as an art piece. Good job.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 20, 2012)

Been awhile. So I have just begun working on a new pair of shoes, based on Rayman raving rabbids. I am attempting to do it all free hand, with no references whatsoever. Im also attempting to draw most of it (key word most) in the Rayman Origins style (which includes designing the rabbids in origins style which is kind of easy.) 
So Im midway done with the first shoe, which I am pretty okay with, but really wish I had made Rayman smaller so that I could fit more bunnies on there. Beleive me when I say the second shoe will have much more comedic bunnies and look really zany.





It was very hard finding marker colors For rayman. I think he turned out decently well from just my memory. 

It is a little squished, which I dont mind because i am going for a more collage style this time then just focusing on certain aspects. 

I feel as though it needs background color... Idk maybe it is just me, but The plain white kind of bugs me. My parents think it looks great with just a white background, and Im willing to take their word, but it just bothers me. 

Remember, it is not COMPLETELY finished yet, I still need to add decoration to the sides, the heel, etc. 

I would like yall's feedback though, so that I can see if I can kill that tingling in my brain that's telling me something's missing (besides Globox of course...)


----------



## Devin (Sep 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, awesome! I love those Mario ones! I would def buy a pair from you to wear. But I doubt Walmart has size 16 >_>. If they do let me know.
> ...



Size 17, and still growing. ;_; I love the shoes, my friend Cole does shoes as well below is his Facebook page for all of his creations. (He did the Mario case mod for my Xbox 360 casing.)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Coles-Kicks/223578367660577?ref=ts


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 20, 2012)

He does an amazing job Devin!
Ill tell ya, there is nothing cooler than owning shoes you know no one else has :3


----------



## Devin (Sep 20, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> He does an amazing job Devin!
> Ill tell ya, there is nothing cooler than owning shoes you know no one else has :3



Well if blank size 17 shoes were easy to come by I'd have some made by you/him!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty bloody rad. Those designs are really awesome! I like most of the themes.

I tried doing that with shirts but they fade and blur when I wash them. I specifically wanted to do a whole-shirt canvas design.

Anyways, keep up the great work!.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Welp, im finished!




I like em. I had much more envisioned for them though, but it is so hard to do on shoes... especially with fabric markers that bleed! Plus, I never realized how annoying it is to draw those bunnies. It looks easy on paper, but the shoes just slope everything and make it look strange.
Ah well, I'd like y'alls feedback!

I have two more projects coming up as well! The first will be a pair for my youngest brother (the one I did the minecraft shoes for) 
He wants Call of Duty shoes  That is going to be extremely hard, but luckily Im going to an arts store tomorrow to pick up these new fine point fabric markers they started carrying. So I plan on trying my hardest to draw the Black ops cover (without words) on one shoe, and the mw3 cover on the other shoe. Im really nervous to see how it turns out, Im going to be sketching small versions in my notebook for now...

The second pair is for my other brother (the middle child) for his birthday. He wants to make things just as Difficult, and wants either SLENDER shoes (like the game slender yes...) Dragon Ball Z shoes (I would freaking love this) Or Halo shoes (-.-) Difficult requests indeed. Guess we can all see how well they turn out soon.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds quite tricky. Anxious to see how they end up.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Sounds quite tricky. Anxious to see how they end up.


Thanks man! I just updated the original post to show the current collection of all the shoes i have designed!


----------



## Clarky (Sep 22, 2012)

ohhh cod sounds tricky as that bodes realism more than any kind of artstyle, but you can only enjoy what challenges lay ahead. Good looking stuff though


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually, if you offer to custom design shoes for people, you could make a pretty profit


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Actually, if you offer to custom design shoes for people, you could make a pretty profit


Indeed.
Sell 'em on ebay!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

Work on the Call Of Duty shoes begins Tomorrow. I have decided to do this pair with a black solid outline with the black fabric marker, but colored with colored pencils. This will allow me more detail and color, but sacrifices the ability to machine wash them, makes them easier to be washed away if it rains, and a tendency to fade. So these shoes are going to tequire some upkeep. 
Ill post a basic outline sketch tomorrow, and maybe even have one of the shoes done by tomorrow, depending on how hard I work.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Kitty shoes next??? ;D

Bought some Hello Kitty shoelaces and immediately thought of you making your own design on shoes ;3


----------



## Sterling (Sep 27, 2012)

You should hit them with a clear waterproof sealant. That way you won't have to do any unnecessary upkeep.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey all, just an update, no shoes done yet, but to quote a really stupid website "I am in progressing"

Anywho, I have 3 projects im working on right now.
The Call of Duty shoe Idea was scrapped, due to the lack of color my markers offer, making the shoes too difficult to create. Therefore, I am making my little brother Dragon Ball Z shoes instead! 

The second project is for a friend of mine, who is paying me to make him New England Patriots shoes (The American foootball team) These are much easier and I should have them done relatively soon.

As for the third project, I am designing these for myself. But I am in a total Bind, because I cannot decide wether I want One Piece shoes, or Kingdom Hearts shoes... 
No idea, what do y'all think would look cooler? Im open to suggestions!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts!!

edit:
Post your shoes on DeviantART.
I bet that a lot more people will enjoy them ;3


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 4, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > New pair of shoes! I like how these turned out.
> ...


Mmmm mmm.
ADVENTURE TIME!!! RAAAWWWRRRR. 
If you know what I mean. ;D


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like where this is going


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 10, 2012)

SET SAIL, FOR YOUR DREAMS!








I'd like to consider these, my best pair yet. I honestly think I outdid all my previous pairs this time, but I would love some feedback.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 10, 2012)

Now that's a great pair. I just finished One Piece up myself, and those just make me want to go watch it again. >.


----------



## Krochmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Have you checked what would happen if your shoes get wet?


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 5, 2012)

Krochmal said:


> Have you checked what would happen if your shoes get wet?


I can actually wash my shoes in a washing machine and make them look brand new. So rain or shine, I can wear em :3 Though I do prefer not to wear them on rainy days, as they soak water into the shoe and I walk around with squish foot for the rest of the day


----------



## Krochmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Great! I was worried that water can spoil the drawings and make your shoes look ugly. I love ur work. It's awesome to have unique clothes in our times. How often does it rain in texas?


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 5, 2012)

Krochmal said:


> Great! I was worried that water can spoil the drawings and make your shoes look ugly. I love ur work. It's awesome to have unique clothes in our times. How often does it rain in texas?


Not often, but i now live in Huntersville north carolina. I am actually interested in how snow could possibly effect the shoes. I dont think it will have any direct harm, but I cannot be too sure...
The fabric markers I get are just walmart brand, they cost like 4$.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 4, 2012)

Expect new projects soon guys, with the holidays coming up, Ill be surprising my little brothers with some brand new shoes! I plan on doing a brand new Minecraft pair, and I am debating between attempting Assassins Creed, Black Ops 2, Or Left 4 Dead (My middle brother is in love with 360 games -.-)


----------



## byronjj (Dec 5, 2012)

These are awesome! I really the adventure time ones, it makes me want to make some for my lil bro who's b-day is coming up.


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2013)

Woah! These are awesome! I love the One Piece and Legend of Zelda ones!


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the One Piece shoes but.... no Brook or Frraaankky? Whats wrong with you? It's alright though because Robin is in there.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 14, 2013)

At the time, I had only read up to the point with that cast of pirates ._.
Besides, i liked them like that. Brook and franky are ok, but I still like the 7.
BTW I do still have projects, but with me working, I havent had time to crack down on em.
I have the white shoes for my bros in my closet, I just gotta get around to workin on em >.>


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 14, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I like where this is going


About 99% of the people clicked on the show spoiler because 1)it's Dinoh 2) Dinoh said "I like where this is going" and 3) because of Dinohs avatar and signature.

As to you, Chavo, looks awesome! I love One Piece! Keep up the good work!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2013)

CURRENT SHOE PROJECT #1
A runescape pair for my lil bros. Whats bugging me, is that these shoes are different from previous pairs, and are harder to work with. This is what I have finished currently (gonna input alot more detail if I can, without botching what already looks botched.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 22, 2013)

*THIS THREAD IS NO LONGER ONLY ABOUT SHOES! PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THE FIRST EVER, CHAVOSAUR ZELDA HOODIE!*​





​​The ipad was used to cover my bed head face :| I took all pics with the hoodie on, due to people stealing my work as their own on deviantart.​


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 22, 2013)

hahaha, that cookie monster underwear.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 22, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> hahaha, that cookie monster underwear.


ITS JAMMIES ;O;


----------



## avran89 (Jan 23, 2013)

You should start an online store, you can clean up nicely.

Did you do any hats yet?


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2013)

avran89 said:


> You should start an online store, you can clean up nicely.
> 
> Did you do any hats yet?


I actually plan in the future to try and do a white fedora.
For dem fancy nights


----------



## avran89 (Jan 23, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I actually plan in the future to try and do a white fedora.
> For dem fancy nights


 
A fedora hat would just scream "Micheal Jackson's Moonwalker"


----------



## pasc (Feb 7, 2013)

would anyone.... wear these... like in real, you know life ?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

pasc said:


> would anyone.... wear these... like in real, you know life ?


I wear em everywhere, and have had multiple offers/requests to make them for others. Ive already made pairs for friends and they actively wear theirs as well.


----------



## pasc (Feb 7, 2013)

Then you got a nice bunch of ppl around you.

Nice work btw.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn man, you're good at this stuff. You should really get into making profit off this stuff.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 8, 2013)

I usually wear either a fedora or a trilby. I'd totally buy one with cartoon characters on it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)

Man these look fantastic. I would totally wear a Dragon Ball Z or Rurouni Kenshin hoodie, or pair of shoes. (I have no doubt you would make them look awesome).


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 5, 2013)

AYYYY You thought this was dead didn't y'all?!
Well it was ._.
But I have FINALLY tracked down a Walmart that sells white shoes and will be picking up 2 pairs tomorrow!
First pair will be Crash Bandicoot (Because I think I can pull off some awesome shiz with him on shoes)
The other pair I have yet to decide...
So I need your help. 
Metroid
Halo
Or Minecraft? 
CHOOSE NAO


----------



## Plstic (Jun 6, 2013)

Personally I would try Rit dying them, that might make some cool effects.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2013)

God dammit Chavo you need to make me shoes 


EDIT: Oh yeah and Minecraft shoes would be pretty interesting. BUT MAKE SURE THEY'RE MINE KTHXBAI


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> God dammit Chavo you need to make me shoes
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah and Minecraft shoes would be pretty interesting. BUT MAKE SURE THEY'RE MINE KTHXBAI


 
Get in line pal! 

Also I second minecraft shoes!


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 6, 2013)

Picked up the two pairs of shoes. After polling votes from Facebook, Friends and family, these will be the two shoes. 
Crash bandicoot
And..


Spoiler



Halo!


The spoiler won a majority of the votes, and tbf I kind of wanted to do them as well, so I'm excited and nervous to see how I do with em!
Should be done with the Crash ones by this week or next depending on how much time I dedicate


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a surprising turn of events...
This is John 117, Master Chief. 
Shoes are complete. 




Minus Minor cosmetic adjustments I plan on applying later anyway. All in all I am VERY satisfied with how they turned out, all things considered. Drawing with markers was an extreme challenge but I think I pulled it off better then I would have thought.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 22, 2013)

Game On


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 13, 2014)

In celebration of E3 and My Hype, I'm doing a new thing


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 13, 2014)

Make me shoes you hippie


----------

